# Primus



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who else loves these guys? I've been listening to them for the past hour or so!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

"*Primus* is an American funk metal band"

Yeah, can't say I'm familiar with them. I more or less avoid "Metal". I've heard SOME recent Metal that I've liked, but frankly, I'm having trouble with the *Dream Theater* I'm listening to right now, and they're labeled as Progressive Metal, or Metal Prog.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pianozach said:


> "*Primus* is an American funk metal band"
> 
> Yeah, can't say I'm familiar with them. I more or less avoid "Metal". I've heard SOME recent Metal that I've liked, but frankly, I'm having trouble with the *Dream Theater* I'm listening to right now, and they're labeled as Progressive Metal, or Metal Prog.


I LOVE Dream Theater!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Les is one of the best bass players ever to walk planet Earth.



pianozach said:


> "*Primus* is an American funk metal band"
> 
> Yeah, can't say I'm familiar with them. I more or less avoid "Metal". I've heard SOME recent Metal that I've liked, but frankly, I'm having trouble with the *Dream Theater* I'm listening to right now, and they're labeled as Progressive Metal, or Metal Prog.


DT has become more metal than prog in recent years. Particularly when they were with Roadrunner Records.


----------

